# Enviro Pellet Stove Trouble!!!



## x96mnn (Nov 30, 2007)

In September I bought a new home, last home was heated by a Nep1400 wood stove but this time being in a sub division and not really having the room to chop the wood I installed two Enviro pellet stoves (Hate being cold)

Up stairs I installed EF3Bi with nickel trim door kit...heats up to 2000sq ft so heating the top floor which is 1120 is no problem. Stove works very well and on the level I run it can get a little over 2 complete days from a bag.

Problem is with the new Enviro Maxx that I installed down stairs, it heats up to 2700 sq feet holds three bags of pellets. This thing gives off heat like you would not believe. The burn bucket is the problem, cakes up and I feel is a fire hazard. I bought this stove for multi day burns with its big dumper but was shocked to come home after a 36hr period away to find a full blaze in the ash bucket that took almost 2 complete days to burn out. The pellets kept dumping into a caked up burn bucket and flowed out over into the ash bucket then I would assume due to the little mountain shaped pile of coals in the burn bucket hot pellets dropped in as well starting the fire.

I have tried many different burn modes, the top mode burns a little better as the cake up is not as high( will easily burn 3 bags a day on high and heat you out of 2500 Sq feet when it is -2 outside) but still needs to be cleaned out to use again. 

The stove was installed by WETT certified professional who also is experiencing the same problem on the same model stove in their show room. Pellets can not be the issue, work fine in the stove upstairs as well as all the other stoves in the show room.

Needless to say the stove I bought for when I am away that also has the option of a thermostat with auto relight cannot be trusted to function at this time. Enviro has not responded to the complaint and no fix is in sight.

If anyone else is experiancing simular issues let me know..I will keep the post updated as I get more info.


----------



## hearthtools (Nov 30, 2007)

I have the OMEGA
same stove but 60K BTU and has the self cleaning burn pot.

Are you running it on a stat?
if so are you running it on ON/ off mode or Hi low?

If you are using the ON off mode the burn pot might be building up with clinkers in the shut down mode and every time it relights the burn pot keeps building up.

with The non self cleaning pot the HI low mode works better.

Has the Air been adjusted using a Magnahelic?
I know my stove with 12 feet of vertical pipe I had to have the air control out almost half way to get the correct reading.

Make sure all the ash traps are closed.
Make sure the little flapper (If the maxx has this) in the front bottom of the door frame are closing
One of mine was stuck open.

Do you have vertical rise in your pipe or are you just direct venting?

I will email Al at Enviro and have him look at this post.


----------



## x96mnn (Dec 1, 2007)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> I have the OMEGA
> same stove but 60K BTU and has the self cleaning burn pot.
> 
> Are you running it on a stat? Yes
> ...



Any help would be really appriciated


----------



## x96mnn (Dec 4, 2007)

Hearthtools

Has Enviro replied to your enquiry. Not receiving much support from them on this end.

Options I have been given so far is
1) Add two steel brackets to elevate the burn pot.
2) Decrease it's out put to 60000 BTU's

I would need to go with 2 as my Insurance company will not cover the stove( Cannot modify unless its a kit from the company). The insurance compnay currently is reviwing the stoves safty!


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 4, 2007)

I talked to Al at Enviro 
He said there is a problem and they are working on it.
I did not go into it what the problem was (Not much time)
Just give them time and keep in touch with your dealer
or go to www.enviro.com and email them so you are kept in the loop.


----------



## x96mnn (Dec 28, 2007)

Just to keep everyone posted...The Maxx is still not working right. Pot needs to be cleaned out after each burn in order to relight while Enviro "MAY" be working on something they are not doing anything to make me feel they are.

The store I purchased it from will exchange my stove out for a Napoleon stove with the extention to hold more pellets.


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 28, 2007)

x96mnn said:
			
		

> Just to keep everyone posted...The Maxx is still not working right. Pot needs to be cleaned out after each burn in order to relight while Enviro "MAY" be working on something they are not doing anything to make me feel they are.
> 
> The store I purchased it from will exchange my stove out for a Napoleon stove with the extention to hold more pellets.



Dont go backwords
Get a Omega


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 28, 2007)

x96mnn said:
			
		

> Just to keep everyone posted...The Maxx is still not working right. Pot needs to be cleaned out after each burn in order to relight while Enviro "MAY" be working on something they are not doing anything to make me feel they are.
> 
> The store I purchased it from will exchange my stove out for a Napoleon stove with the extention to hold more pellets.



That dealer is providing great service if the units are eqial in price or a credit is given. He is pretty much taking it in the shorts on Enviro's behalf. Was any repair effort made?

I had been keenly interested in the Omega but the manufacturer's support of their products looks quite poor here. At least they could put out a service bulletin noting the problem so that the customers can be aware.


----------



## x96mnn (Dec 28, 2007)

I am pleased with the service the store is giving.  The Napoleon stove defiantly looks a lot nicer and the extension to the hopper will allow me to leave for a few days and still have heat. I was hoping to hook the Maxx up to the thermostat which would regulate the stove and heat but this will not work with the stove due to the burn pot needs to be manually emptied in order for the stove to relight.

The store has two potential fixes which include a stronger blower and placing two steel brackets below the burn pot to increase the flow of air on the current blower. 

In order to implement one of these fixes Enviro would have to release an upgrade approving the modification of the stove in order for the insurance company to cover issues that may occur. 

Enviro is not getting back to the store in a timely manner and I have not received response to my emails.

Omega is not an option where I live it seems...no one stocks them


----------



## Enviro Design (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope I can shed some light onto this situation.   Enviro has been working on this issue but, unfortunately we have not had a hard and fast answer to this sporadic problem as information was hard to get and to translate into a problem we could re-create. until the past 2 weeks.   We did not want to be sending out interim possible solutions, we needed ones that will work.   This was proven 2 weeks ago by a technical trip to several dealers in North Central BC to verify a problem that was hard to diagnose in the lab.  We were then able to solve the problem, on site, to the dealers satisfaction.  We will be releasing a full technical bulletin to our Distributors and Dealers on Wednesday morning.   Any parts that may be required will be made available as soon as possible.  Your Dealer should be able to help you with our support to get your unit up and running the way it was designed.   The issue involves tolerances in the ignitor tube mounting (If you can see the holes in the front of the liner between the Burn Pot and the Liner - this may be your problem) and a missing grinding procedure on the Ash Pan Door opening that will cause a mis-alignment of the Ash Pan Door.  I hope you will allow us to fix these issues on your stove.  Please allow the dealers time to digest the tech notice and us to get parts out to them to correct the  issue if it is present on your stove.

Thanks,

P.s.  If you are planning on operating your Maxx unattended for long periods of time I would suggest an Omega with the Agitor in the burner as it is designed to burn just about any thing.   Top feed units can be at the mercy of the fuel building up or with ash if not checked occasionally.


----------



## x96mnn (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you for the responce! 

I talked with the dealer on Friday setting a date for January 31st for having the stove work properly at which time it will be returned if not.

With the information you provided my hope is that a solution is near as I do like the Maxx and its heat output.


----------



## x96mnn (Jan 5, 2008)

I talked with the dealer Thursday and he confirmed Enviro released a bulletin on  the Enviro Maxx. He stated there are three parts he ordered for the stove and he will come out and install them as soon as the parts arrive.

Good News


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 5, 2008)

Great news. Welcome, E Designs, I hope you can stay around.


----------



## x96mnn (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wanted to give a quick update.

The dealer received the parts last week and is going to install the new parts which should correct the problem this week.

I will let you know the results.


----------



## hearthtools (Feb 7, 2008)

x96mnn said:
			
		

> Just wanted to give a quick update.
> 
> The dealer received the parts last week and is going to install the new parts which should correct the problem this week.
> 
> I will let you know the results.


Photo of the part if you can


----------



## x96mnn (Feb 10, 2008)

I will try and grab a couple of photos when he shows. I have seen them at the store and they consist of a new door for the ash bucket, new dore gasget, new burne pot and spacers to go under the burn pot.


----------



## enviro max sucker (Feb 15, 2008)

x96mnn said:
			
		

> So in September I bought a new home, last home was heated by a Nep1400 wood stove but this time being in a sub division and not really having the room to chop the wood I installed two Enviro pellet stoves (Hate being cold)
> 
> Up stairs I installed EF3Bi with nickel trim door kit...heats up to 2000sq ft so heating the top floor which is 1120 is no problem. Stove works very well and on the level I run it can get a little over 2 complete days from a bag.
> 
> ...



I just joined this forum.
I also have a Maxx and am having the same problems as you. My dealer told me that the ashpan door is the cause of the problem and that Sherwood is replacing the door (when is anybodys guess). 
My Maxx first wouldn't shut off and I had to shut the powerbar off to get the thing to stop burning. That was the first problem I had with it, 3 days after I had it installed.
Dealer replaced the main board 2 weeks later.
After the board was replaced, the stove loaded up the burn pot liner and unbeknownst to me when I shut it off that night some pelletts (About 6 good handfulls of them) were in the ashpan along with some hot coals. I got up in the morning to a house full of smoke.
So my major questions to Sherwood are; 1. Is this thing going to burn my house down? and 2. Am I gonna die from smoke inhalation or from the fire?
I think neither. I think this stove is gonna be going back to Sherwood. Goodby and good riddance to a bad product.


----------



## x96mnn (Feb 16, 2008)

I understand your frustration and I am still waiting for the reppair to take place although I know the parts have arrived.

I too experianced fire in the ash pan and feel there is smoke damage in my home because of it. It was my hope it would clear with time which has not taken place, have put up gyp rock and will paint the main room (it needed to be done but I wanted to wait a year) in order to clear the smell.


----------



## enviro max sucker (Feb 16, 2008)

I guess in a way I was lucky. I got up in the morning, immediately smelled the smoke and threw open the doors and windows ( oil tank took a beating, furnace ran steady 'til I closed the house up again) and went downstairs and got the ashpan out of the house. 8 hours later it was still smoldering away, but outside.
The whole idea in going to pellets from wood was to get away from relying on someone else to deliver the wood and the mess. Wood is filthy and buggy, too. I never had any problems like that with wood, but I've only been burning wood in two stoves for about 15 years.
I cleaned the stove out thoroughly this morning and will try to keep a fire going all day tomorrow and Sunday. For no other reason but to use up the pellets in the hopper. the rest of the ton of pellets I got will probably go into the compost bin.


----------



## x96mnn (Feb 17, 2008)

Wood was my previous source of heat as well and had no issues with he Nap stove I had but will never switch back due tot he conviance of the pellets.

I understand your want to abandon Pellets all together but I have heated my home so cheaply this year it is impossible for me to walk away!! 
Total cost for heating at this time is around $632 taxes in. My stoves go 24/7 other then the odd coold down for a few hours to clean them every two days (the max is shut down daily so it does not over flow) I do not use the electic heat at all, the breakers are turned off at the box..

YOu have the chiminey installed, i would work with the dealer to replace the Max with anoher modle or wait and have the max repaired.


----------



## enviro max sucker (Feb 17, 2008)

The maxx is out of here on Wednesday. The only other stove that Sherwood offers that is close to my requirements is the omega, (60,000 BTU's and a 130 lb hopper), if they don't want to go that route on an even trade then I'll be looking for my money back and I will invest it in oil for the rest of this winter. The chimney will be no problem to remove after the winter is over.
So far this winter, including the cost of the stove and pellets and oil (to keep us from freezing up when the pellet stove didn't work) I have spent 3,100.$  for the stove and chimney, + 550.$ for pellets, + 1,000.$ for furnace oil. = 4,650.$ to heat my house. NOT an acceptable number.
I still have about 400.$ worth of pellets left. They are going to make expensive compost in the spring.
Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## x96mnn (Mar 25, 2008)

Repairs were made to the stove today, (yes it took too long), and I am sad to report it did not resolve the problem entirely! Made it definitely better but there is no way this stove will be capable of being hooked up to a thermostat and shut down and relight without the burn pot being cleaned out.

I started the burn around 11:00 today and when I came home around 7:00 the pot was about half full in the middle and clear around the sides which I thought not bad, it’s still burning and not over flowing with the side bottoms being seen. Impressed to this point I tried a shutdown which to my dismay at the end the pot in the middle has about a half inch of what looks to be well burnt pellets.

What next? Not what I expect from a $2000 machine!


----------



## hearthtools (Mar 26, 2008)

x96mnn said:
			
		

> Repairs were made to the stove today, (yes it took too long), and I am sad to report it did not resolve the problem entirely! Made it definitely better but there is no way this stove will be capable of being hooked up to a thermostat and shut down and relight without the burn pot being cleaned out.
> 
> I started the burn around 11:00 today and when I came home around 7:00 the pot was about half full in the middle and clear around the sides which I thought not bad, it’s still burning and not over flowing with the side bottoms being seen. Impressed to this point I tried a shutdown which to my dismay at the end the pot in the middle has about a half inch of what looks to be well burnt pellets.
> 
> What next? Not what I expect from a $2000 machine!



You got a good deal at 2K
the list price $2200
Plus around $398 for large glass door
or $300 for small glass door

Most standard pellet stove are over 2K
the Omega list price is $4200


----------



## x96mnn (Mar 26, 2008)

You got a good deal at 2K
the list price $2200
Plus around $398 for large glass door
or $300 for small glass door

Most standard pellet stove are over 2K
the Omega list price is $4200[/quote]

I actually got it for $1899 plus tax with the large glass door. (I think the larger door was an error on the dealers part because I understood a smaller door)

I spent close to 7500 on two stove and everything needed to install them including labour and hearth pads which I do feel would be a great deal on two working stoves.

Really I feel I paid 7500 for one stove at this time.


----------



## x96mnn (Apr 4, 2008)

What Next?

The answer to this point is Enviro had the main door gasket replaced which marginally improved the ash that is in the bottom of the ash pot but in order to relight the stove after a biurn it must stillbe hand cleaned.

I am waiting a responce from Enviro to "What is Next" at this time.


----------



## reconner (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh great, i managed to find this site and read the forums AFTER i've put a deposit on a Maxx.  

Anyone know if these 'bugs' have been fixed??


----------



## x96mnn (Aug 29, 2008)

They are supposed to replace the blower fan with a stronger motor. I will keep u posted


----------



## simba (Sep 8, 2008)

Just bought a Enviro Maxx and read some of the comments on this site is there something 
       I should be aware of before finishing paying for it. Please help me out on this


----------



## x96mnn (Sep 12, 2008)

The stove works better then it did when first installed but the burn pot will stilll clink up and need to be manually emptied before it will restart. The company is coming to install a larger blower which will keep the ash from clogging the pot. The reason why I bought the stove was to add the thermostat kit to it so I could have it regulate the heat more efficiently which would require the stove to relight on its own which it cannot do at this time.

I would like to think the stove you just purchased would have the upgrades complete already which included improved door gasket, burn pot spacers, upgraded burn pot and the blower.

The Stove itself gives off a lot of heat, wish you could regulate the blower more but that would be the only fault I would give the stove other then the larger issue I am having which is more of a defect in a first year model. 

It would not hurt to talk to your rep and see if they have installed one before and ask to speak with that customer.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 12, 2008)

x96mnn said:
			
		

> Up stairs I installed EF3Bi with nickel trim door kit...heats up to 2000sq ft so heating the top floor which is 1120 is no problem. Stove works very well and on the level I run it can get a little over 2 complete days from a bag.
> 
> .



Over 2 days from one bag? That`s got to be phenomenal !


----------



## imacman (Sep 12, 2008)

Gio said:
			
		

> x96mnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree...2 days from 1bag would be amazing, but I'm wondering if he meant "from 1 FILL" of the hopper?


----------



## simba (Sep 12, 2008)

Just finished having the enviro maxx installed everything seems to be going good figures are crossed will kept everyone posted.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 12, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> Gio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My interest in the 2 days+ from one bag claim is that my little Harman P38 gets only 36 hrs from a bag on the very lowest setting and from what I can gather my stove is burning cleanly and appears to be operating perfectly. 
 According to the brochure it should burn only .75lb @ the #1 setting. That would put it at 54 hrs .However I wrote that off to hyped up advertising and or tests from optimum conditions that are simply difficult to match under field installed situations.
 Certainly I would not want to refute the OP`s claim since it could very well be possible that his stove somehow matches or comes close to the exact criteria to get the optimum low burn rate . This is something that probably few of us can lay claim to.
   After even more thought on this I can conclude from my lowest burn rate @1.1 lbs per hr (36 hrs per bag) experience that if I could somehow attain a low burn rate of just .75 lbs per hr it would produce very very little usable heat to my room and would be operating at a severely reduced efficiency .  Most of that heat would be going right up and out the the flue. I just can`t see how  .75 lbs of pellets burning for an hour can produce enough heat to a room with any degree of efficiency.


----------



## x96mnn (Sep 13, 2008)

The hopper to me appears to be full, no expert in Pellet stoves but am using a 40IB bag of Shaw wood pellets (produced in the Maritimes)

I would fill the hopper Sunday between 8 and 10am and the stove would burn Sunday, Monday and run out while I was at work Tuesday if I would forget to top it up Tuesday morning.

As for throwing heat it does just fine although it may be my perception only with the enviro max doing the blunt of the work keeping the floors warm down stairs.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 13, 2008)

x96mnn said:
			
		

> The hopper to me appears to be full, no expert in Pellet stoves but am using a 40IB bag of Shaw wood pellets (produced in the Maritimes)
> 
> I would fill the hopper Sunday between 8 and 10am and the stove would burn Sunday, Monday and run out while I was at work Tuesday if I would forget to top it up Tuesday morning.
> 
> As for throwing heat it does just fine although it may be my perception only with the enviro max doing the blunt of the work keeping the floors warm down stairs.



Thats 2 days + on a 40lb bag and doing fine regarding heat.
 That`s got to be amazing. Congratulations!  You are doing what most of us only dream of.


----------



## oldman (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought a enviromax this summer and so far no burning problems .  My problem is that the pellets keep hanging up in the hopper .
I have 10' of 3" chimney at 45 degrees and 15 ' straight up with a outside 3" draft intake . Just adjusted draft until glass stays clear and good flame .
I have burned 16 bags of pellets with no clinkers and I am burning premium low ash pellets . The pellets are stored in a dry place and do not seem to have a dampness problem. I am very happy with the heat that comes from this stove .
It is just that I have to go and shove a stick to loosen the pellets every few hours or else the stove will go out and that is frustrating . 

During writing this letter I just received a call from my dealer and she told me to pull out the grate in the bottom of the hopper . 
I will try this and get back to the forum in a few days with the results .

Bill


----------



## oldman (Nov 27, 2008)

Removed the inside hopper grate . Stove works perfect . A very good heater .


----------



## x96mnn (Feb 20, 2009)

Update

They have replaced the fan and the stove now works perfectly, can go days with no issues!

Although it took some time I am very pleased with the heat and performance of the enviro Max.


----------



## trbinrat (Feb 20, 2009)

Does your stove have the 3" or the 4" vent.


----------



## x96mnn (Feb 21, 2009)

Not sure what you mean my vent, own two stoves, can turn them on and off and clean them but any more ten that I am lost.


----------



## trbinrat (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry' I meant the exhaust vent.   I believe last year The Maxx started coming with 4" exhaust.


----------



## x96mnn (Feb 22, 2009)

Its 3"

Same as my stove up stairs


----------



## edwinjk (Aug 24, 2011)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> x96mnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

